# Crawfish Boil - all in the soak!!!!!



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Did not want to go to the back of a 3 page thread. I thought this point was very important. Crawfish should be brought just back to a boil and shutdown. Stick in some frozen 2 litter bottles or frozen corn to bring the temp down. Let soak for 25 -35 min. depending on the size.

above all - DO NOT PUT IN A ICE CHEST. THey will continue to cook and get over cooked. Pour on table and eat.

I cooked crawfish in SE LA for years at Seafood places. 

Seasoning is another post. Just wanted to get the above point across. I live here in Houston now and have been to more than one crawfish boil where the crawfish were over cooked.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Is the frozen corn ready to eat after soaking 25 minutes?


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

The corn is ready to eat!


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

gofish2day said:


> .
> 
> I cooked crawfish in SE LA for years at Seafood places.
> 
> Seasoning is another post. .


What and how much seasoning would I need to cook a 40lb sack? I've been to quite a few boils but have never boiled them myself.

Thanks.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

4-5 lbs of










About 4-6 oz of this










Put 2/3rds in first batch and add remainder for second batch.

Also 1/2 box of salt for each.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## TexasCanesFan (Jul 15, 2005)

gofish2day said:


> Did not want to go to the back of a 3 page thread. I thought this point was very important. Crawfish should be brought just back to a boil and shutdown. Stick in some frozen 2 litter bottles or frozen corn to bring the temp down. Let soak for 25 -35 min. depending on the size.
> 
> above all - DO NOT PUT IN A ICE CHEST. THey will continue to cook and get over cooked. Pour on table and eat.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY!!!!! I could not agree more, especially about the ice chest.

I use 2 sacks of ice personally to drop the temp, but do everything else.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

That's the ticket...it's all about the soak and Ice.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Mmmmm, makin me want some..


----------



## Barefoot (Feb 8, 2009)

I use a frozen one gallon milk jug just after a few minutes of boiling to drop the temp. Works great! If you just put ice in the pot it will water down the seasoning


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> 4-5 lbs of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i prefer swamp dust and it's much more available than it was a few years ago. slap yo mamma is pretty good too.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

i dont ice mine and they come out just fine. I also use a lot of seasoning from the get go. mine soak 20 mins, but i turn the heat down. hard to beat.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

But what if you need to get one batch out so you can start another? I boil mine in clean unseasoned water...undercook them a little bit...then pour into a cooler with room temp seasoned water. I throw some ice in to bring the temp down and leave the cooler open. You do have to be very careful or you will overcook them. Once I've boiled all my bugs, I may even drop them back in the water just to heat them up before serving.


----------

